# Custom made cf SS dress shirt



## slayer/raptor (9 Mar 2018)

Anyone ever attempt to get a custom tailored CF green short sleeved dress shirt? Basically looking to see if I can have one made that doesn't look like a bag of potato chips and made with quality material.


----------



## Pusser (12 Mar 2018)

If you cannot achieve a reasonable fit from regular stock of any clothing items, you are entitled to have items custom made.  Clothing stores will have all the details.  You have to go through them anyway (i.e. they order and pay for them).  Your Logistik points will then be debited as if you had ordered them yourself (i.e. you don't "pay" anymore for them than if you had ordered them on line).  Keep in mind though that your opinion of what is a "reasonable fit" may be different than that of the Clothing Stores Supervisor.  As for the material, the tailor or shirtmaker (whomever gets the contract) is only allowed to use material provided by the CAF that meets the specifications - you don't get to choose.  Otherwise, you are on your own.


----------



## FSTO (12 Mar 2018)

I have a sewing machine at home that I use to tailor my shirts so that I don't look like a flying squirrel. It's quite easy to do.


----------



## ThreadCookie (12 Mar 2018)

I've tailored them as well. You can take them in along the long seam the runs up the sleeve and down the sides in one go.


----------

